# DamNation Petition needs signatures



## jwolters4 (Jan 3, 2005)

The documentary DamNation is now on Netflix. Its a great film about the history of dams and taking out obsolete dams around the country. They have a petition going that needs signatures. Sign up if you can!

Go here to sign:

http://www.change.org/p/barack-obama-crack-down-on-deadbeat-dams?recruiter=182656556&utm_campaign=signature_receipt&utm_medium=email&utm_source=share_petition


----------



## Tom Martin (Dec 5, 2004)

Done! Thank you for posting this! Yours, tom


----------



## tanderson (Mar 26, 2010)

Good thread. Thanks for posting it.

tda
slc


----------



## jwolters4 (Jan 3, 2005)

bump


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

Petition signed and shared. DamNation has been on my "watchlist".


----------



## wsmckinney (Jun 21, 2010)

Signed. Great movie!


----------

